# Simple Lifestyle Tips to Improve Your Health Starting Today



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Many people think that getting healthy is difficult. While it may be a bit of a struggle to change bad habits that you’ve formed over the course of your lifetime, making improvements to your health is not as hard as you might think.

In fact, there are some simple lifestyle changes you can make right now to start improving your health. Keep reading to find out what they are!

*Make These Lifestyle Changes to Improve Health and Happiness*

Life is what you make of it, so why not try to make it the best you can? If you want to be happier and healthier in the long run, it starts with making simple decisions today. Here are some easy things you can do now to improve your health and happiness for the future:

*Start thinking more positively.* Happiness is a state of mind so, if you change your negative attitude and start thinking more positively, happiness will follow. Instead of thinking about your problems or the things you don’t have, be grateful for the good in your life.


*Make an effort to be more active*. You don’t necessarily need to start training for a marathon, but if you make an effort to be just a little bit more active, those decisions will become compounded. Take the stairs instead of the elevator, park your car a little further away, or walk around the block during your lunch break. It’s that simple!


*Take time for yourself*. Mental health is just as important as physical health, so take some time each day to do something you enjoy. Whether it’s reading a book, taking a bath, or just listening to some music, don’t neglect your “me time”.


*Get a good night’s sleep*. Stress is a reality for all of us and if you don’t get your rest at night, you’ll be starting each day off on the wrong foot. Give yourself a solid 7 to 8 hours a night for sleep and make it a priority. Instead of losing valuable time when you could be productive, getting a full night of sleep will leave you feeling more energized and able to get more during the day.


*Eat a healthy snack*. There’s nothing wrong with a little indulgence, but it is true what they say – you are what you eat. If you follow an unhealthy diet, you’ll be unhealthy. You don’t necessarily need to overhaul your entire diet in one day but start swapping out your unhealthy snacks for healthier options and then start doing it with your meals.


*Make time for the important people in your life*. It’s very easy to get caught up in our own lives and our own problems but this level of constant stress can be incredibly draining. Spending time with loved ones can be refreshing and it can renew your spirit, so do it as often as you can!


*Set goals for the future*. Life can really drag you down if you feel like you’re constantly working with no reward. If you can set a few goals for your future, you’ll feel like you’re actually working toward something and it will have that much more meaning for you.
You don’t necessarily have to overhaul your entire lifestyle in order to improve your health and wellbeing. In fact, making just one or two simple changes can have a significant impact on your health. So, if you want to become happier and healthier, start incorporating some of the simple lifestyle changes from the list above today. Good luck!

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

